# Psalm Titles in the Septuagint



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 5, 2006)

Here is a helpful resource concerning psalm titles in the Septuagint.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks Andrew! I sent that link to a couple of friends that are looking into EP.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 5, 2006)

You're welcome, Jeff!


----------



## Augusta (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Here is a helpful resource concerning psalm titles in the Septuagint.




Thanks a bunch Andrew. 

I found it interesting that all three titles psalms, hymns, and songs occur in those particular two chapters 67 & 76. I know some BT people who may see a possible chiasm or paralellism or something in that. The psalms are full of them.


----------

